# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian as a Second Language tutoring.

## Milanya1

Native Russian speaker with teaching experience offers Russian as a Second Language tutoring in South Texas. Telephone and E-mail consultations are available. Resume and references will be submitted upon request.  mgrinshpan@hotmail.com

----------


## Pravit

Tambakis, I think you've found what you're looking for.

----------


## Станислав

Fort Worth, Tambakis' city, is in North Texas... it's quite a drive all the way to South Texas from here.

----------


## Dogboy182

This is what really bothers me about texas people. 
First,
It's For*t* worth. Second, not everybody in america knows all about the geography of Texas, nor does anybody else care. Oh yea, and thanks for George Bush. Please, come november, take him back. We don't want him anymore.

----------


## Станислав

... Sorry, that was a typo. It's been corrected. I'm fully aware of the spelling of Fort Worth... seeing as it is Dallas' sister city...  
Obviously, there are a great number of people who don't know the geography of this state. That's why I corrected Pravit. Do you see something wrong with this action? In addition to this, let is be said that I personally despise Texas, and plan to leave as soon as possible. So don't lecture me as if I am the same as everyone else here. I also advise you not to make generalizations about Texas--not everyone here is a George Bush. In Dallas, for example, there is almost an entirely different culture (and even accent) than the rest of Texas. Well, this is true for most of our big cities. The people here are extremely diverse, so trash all those preconceived notions you have about Texas from cowboy films and bad-apple presidents and such... 
- Stanislav

----------


## Pravit

Alas, you are right indeed. What a shame! I've actually been in Dallas once(they have a very fine Chinese barbecue there, have you visited it?). I suppose I wasn't aware how far north it really was. No problems with a bit of friendly correction!

----------

... Mm, don't know of any Chinese barbecues; however, there are a number of Mongolian BBQ restaurants around here... one of them in particular is a chain, though I'm not certain as to how large of one. Genghis Grill.

----------


## Станислав

Forgot to log in. The above post was written by me.

----------


## Pravit

Enh, that sounds terrible, catchy name though. I'm referring to "First Chinese Barbecue." You can find it in that Chinese plaza area of Dallas.

----------


## Станислав

... Mm, Genghis Grill isn't particularly... good, yes. I personally never go there--only once.  
There are innumerable locations in Dallas that fit the description of "Chinese plaza area."    ::

----------


## Dogboy182

I am not making fun of texas because of cowboys. How retarded would that be ? That's like making fun of russia for being ruled by tsars. Dude you're living in the past. Im making fun of texas because everybody there thinks they are god's arm or something. The reason i love king of the hill is because it just makes fun of people from Texas written from a person living not in Texas's point of veiw. It doesn't help that everybody i have ever met from texas has been full of more hot air than the Hindenburg. It's just anoying.

----------


## Станислав

Think as you will. Personally, I don't care. In all likelihood we probably share many common views on the subject. The last thing I want to do is to be put in a position to defend Texas, of which I am known to frequently deprecate.  
I ask you, however, as amicably as possible, not to lump all who live in Texas into one generalized category. This is certainly not the place, nor the people, to do that to.  
Thank you, and good will: 
- Станислав

----------


## traveler

that is a great use of words stannslav (i cant get the thing to were i can type in russian) but anyways i live in the states and i feel (as much as i dont want to) a certain need to defend them. Texas realy isnt all THAT bad. exept for Bush comming from there(Kerry should have won). there are many other things about Texas that isnt advertised so until you've actually seen ALL the sides of Texas id say you don't have much room to talk.

----------


## Tambakis

Wow, I like how I just now saw this thread. First-just as there is such a thing as "russian pride" it's pretty much true with Texas as well. Most Texans do take pride in their state. I'm sorry alot of people don't like to go around bashing it (with the exception of Stan over there...but he's from Dallas and we won't get into that one) There are all kinds. My neighbor could care less about Texas, another neighbor down the street would load up his shotgun if he heard you trashing her. As for me, I think it's hilarious and poke fun at the extreme generalization most make. (If you'll remember when I had the picture of President bush in his cowboy hat as my avatar and god knows what as my sig) Yes...that was a joke. 
This has been bouncing around in emails for the past few months-  

> If Kerry wins, consider moving to
>  Texas.......  
>    Please note that Texas is the only state with a
>  legal right to secede from
>    the Union. (Reference the Texas-American
>  Annexation Treaty of 1848.)
>   ...................................
>    We Texans love y'all, but we'll have to take
>  action if Kerry wins over Bush.
> ...

 This too is called a JOKE. 
Dog, I'm sorry, there is obviously such a thing as british humour (which many Americans don't understand) and Texans humor...I guess more don't understand.  
-Full of Hot air Texan

----------

